# Amarillo x Red Devil progression



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Just thought I would share a couple of progression pics of my Amarillo x RD's.

Family photo









Babies.









































Growing up.

























Current pics.


----------



## cshouston (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome pictures! It's neat to see the whole progression, and the end result is very pretty, especially that last one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I know you know this... but they're hybrids and should be labeled as such when given away or sold....


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

TheFishGuy said:


> I know you know this... but they're hybrids and should be labeled as such when given away or sold....


Yep, I am not selling them or giving them to any local shops to sell. I gave some to one person that agreed to not give them to anyone else or sell them. I have no intentions of introducing them into the hobby. The only exception is if a local wants a couple and can house them for life and agrees to keep them.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a couple of Chancho/midas hybrids here... two to be exact, it's almost impossible to tell they're not midas... Almost had some hogobomorum/ barred midas fry. Well, had a couple thousand in the big tank but let them go to the way side... If you catch my drift...


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!

I've had RD/Midas since 1965. I really prefer the Labiatus over the Midas. Your Labiatus is beautiful and as much as I dislike hybrids, I will admit that your hybrids are as beautiful as I have ever seen.

Would love to see more photos of the hybrids!!

Thank you and good luck with them! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, pic two of the recent pics is fantastic!!


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'll try to get some more pictures of them in the next day or so.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Any more photos of the hybrids yet?


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Just moving post up so I don't have to search for it!!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Pic two looks like a Xilo (hee-lo)


----------



## joshk281 (Sep 16, 2010)

i must say great pics and beautiful fish


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

nice!


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Cool looking 'brids!


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

zoyvig said:


> Any more photos of the hybrids yet?


Sorry, I'm a loser and haven't had chance lately. Work and life should slow down a little in the next week or so. Hopefully I'll be able to clean the tank and break out the camera shortly there after.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Just moving post up so I don't have to search for it!!


----------

